#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Новая буддийская программа на Youtube

## ЖеняДрай

Называется "Буддизм с Женей Драй"
https://www.youtube.com/c/buddhismjd

----------

Aion (03.12.2021), PampKin Head (10.12.2021)

----------


## Тамсерку

А кто такая ЖеняДрай и почему ее стоит слушать?

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Называется "Буддизм с Женей Драй"
> https://www.youtube.com/c/buddhismjd


Посмотрел бы я как у Топпера подгорело бы   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Гошка

> Называется "Буддизм с Женей Драй"
> https://www.youtube.com/c/buddhismjd


Буддизм с Женей, или Женя с буддизмом ?
Что значит буддизм с Женей ?? Как это ?
Буддизм с Буддой Шакьямуни ?
Это коммерческой предложение ? Какие цены ?

----------


## Селя

Да ладно. Человек сделал канал о буддизме, хочет народу рассказать. А вы сразу негатива столько извергаете во вне.

Не о какой ерунде, а о буддизме. Причем все понимают, что на ютубе люди высказывают только свое частное мнение, а не официальную точку зрения. Почему бы не узнать, как другие люди видят буддизм.

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> А кто такая ЖеняДрай и почему ее стоит слушать?


Женю Драй можно и не слушать, выбор каждого самостоятелен)
Получила много запросов от людей - о канале про буддизм (я - буддолог), с благословением и курированием учителей стали вести канал большой командой. Но помощь все равно нужна - в комментировании под видео хотя бы - свое мнение по теме оставлять, например, чтобы новички могли больше интересной информации получать.

----------

Aion (05.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (05.12.2021)

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Посмотрел бы я как у Топпера подгорело бы


Расшифруйте, пожалуйста))

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Буддизм с Женей, или Женя с буддизмом ?
> Что значит буддизм с Женей ?? Как это ?
> Буддизм с Буддой Шакьямуни ?
> Это коммерческой предложение ? Какие цены ?


Перевожу - программа о буддизме с ведущей Женя Драй)
Надеюсь, так понятнее
Конечно, коммерческое - платите лайками и комментариями, если не жалко, конечно

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Да ладно. Человек сделал канал о буддизме, хочет народу рассказать. А вы сразу негатива столько извергаете во вне.
> 
> Не о какой ерунде, а о буддизме. Причем все понимают, что на ютубе люди высказывают только свое частное мнение, а не официальную точку зрения. Почему бы не узнать, как другие люди видят буддизм.


О! Благодарю! Но у нас экспертное мнение тоже есть

----------


## Кокотик

> О! Благодарю! Но у нас экспертное мнение тоже есть


И кто эксперт?

пысы Нет, ну правда из сообщения непонятно вообще ничего. Кто такие эти ваши "мы, у которых есть некое экспертное мнение"? И где оно это самовое "экспертное мнение"? Запрятано в яйце, чтобы случайно не поломалось?

Ну что буддолог внезапно ведет канал о буддизме, это наверное нормально. Странно только, что внезапно ведет он этот канал не с позиции науки, а с позиции одной из неназванных буддийских школ.
*пожала плечаме*

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Расшифруйте, пожалуйста))


да тут на форуме есть очень критичные люди мягко говоря.

----------

Ersh (06.12.2021)

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> И кто эксперт?
> 
> пысы Нет, ну правда из сообщения непонятно вообще ничего. Кто такие эти ваши "мы, у которых есть некое экспертное мнение"? И где оно это самовое "экспертное мнение"? Запрятано в яйце, чтобы случайно не поломалось?
> 
> Ну что буддолог внезапно ведет канал о буддизме, это наверное нормально. Странно только, что внезапно ведет он этот канал не с позиции науки, а с позиции одной из неназванных буддийских школ.
> *пожала плечаме*


Я думаю, выпуски больше расскажут, чем я здесь напечатаю)) Разные эксперты выступают - тибетские учителя, буддологи. В выпуске о тантре мы говорим, что канал симпатизирует движению Риме, внесектарному подходу. Вы действительно хотите, чтобы я здесь пересказала то, что мы уже выложили и что будем выкладывать?))) Если Вы являетесь экспертом в какой-то близкой для нас области, можем и Вас в передачу пригласить. Журналистский подход у нас, в целом.

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> да тут на форуме есть очень критичные люди мягко говоря.


А, меня предупреждали)) Ну, если уж я полезла в Ютюб с такой темой, то что мне форума бояться)))

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А, меня предупреждали)) Ну, если уж я полезла в Ютюб с такой темой, то что мне форума бояться)))


Вообще добро пожаловать!)))



Правда тут на форуме такие критиканы бывают... славы и одобрения не сыщешь.

----------


## Кокотик

Я вполне ясный вопрос задала, и получила совершенно невнятный ответ. "Я буддолог, мы симпатизируем Риме и внесектарному подходу". 

а) Кто такие "мы", по-прежнему так же неясно, как до "ответа" этих самых мы. Если это какая-то инициативная группа "буддологов" (под прикрытием школы карма кагью), то почему бы просто не назваться? К чему такая таинственность, мне лично неясно. Чтобы привлечь некую сферическую ЦА, не охваченную еще традиционными школами, или для чего простите эти выходы из за печки?

б) Буддологи - это ученые, которые занимаются изучением буддизма. Могут, например, провести сравнительный анализ текстов разных школ. 
Буддологи по определению *не могут* заниматься пропагандой неких "внесектарных" воззрений. Это оксюморон, поскольку буддологи не принадлежат ни к какой буддийской школе, это ученые, а не буддисты.
И если вдруг паче чаяний, какой-то из буддологов считает себя последователем одной из буддийский школ, то рассказывая о буддийских воззрениях (а не об исследованиях буддизма), он должен себя позиционировать как буддист такой-то школы.

Боюсь, что с такой кашей в голове девушка никакой не буддолог. Вот не верю я, что наши российские ученые настолько вопиюще безграмотны. 

По итогу - неясная персона, которая пишет о себе в третьем лице множественного числа, которая где то внезапно нашла деньги на канал на ютупе, открытого с неясными целями для привлечения неизвестной ца типа "изнывающие жители мегаполисов" к "буддизму". 

Ну я конечно за мир во всем мире, и всё такое, но это прямо скажем выглядит все как чистый треш.

Если же это попытка Карма Кагью найти себе таким образом новую аудиторию, не привлекая лишнего внимания конкурентов к вывеске... Ну так и оформили бы это как личный блог Жени как там её. "Я Женя, я увлекаюсь буддизмом (сама еще не знаю каким), вот фото Тибета на фоне Жени", дел то куча.

А то прости господи сколько апломба и соплей пузырями про икспердов.

----------

Кузьмич (05.12.2021), Тамсерку (05.12.2021)

----------


## Гошка

> Перевожу - программа о буддизме с ведущей Женя Драй)
> Надеюсь, так понятнее
> Конечно, коммерческое - платите лайками и комментариями, если не жалко, конечно


Вы приняли обеты Бодхисатвы ?





> Побуждением к такому решению [канал на youtube] считают стремление спасти всех живых существ от страданий и выйти из бесконечности перерождений — сансары[2]. В махаянском буддизме бодхисаттвой называют также просветлённого, отказавшегося уходить в нирвану с целью спасения всех живых существ[1].


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91...82%D0%B2%D0%B0

----------

ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы приняли обеты Бодхисатвы ?


А вы приняли чувство юмора? Или совсем не?

----------

Aion (05.12.2021), Дмитрий Рыбаков (05.12.2021), ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021), Иван О (05.12.2021)

----------


## Селя

> Ну что буддолог внезапно ведет канал о буддизме, это наверное нормально. Странно только, что внезапно ведет он этот канал не с позиции науки, ...


Недавно слушал лекцию одного ученого-историка, который изучает тибетские тексты о Калачакра-тантре, и одновременно является практиком этого учения. В этом случае человек тоже немного увлекался в разговоре, выходя за грань науки. Потому что верующий. Такое бывает.

----------

ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> Недавно слушал лекцию одного ученого-историка, который изучает тибетские тексты о Калачакра-тантре, и одновременно является практиком этого учения. В этом случае человек тоже немного увлекался в разговоре, выходя за грань науки. Потому что верующий. Такое бывает.


Настолько увлекся, что не заметил, как создал канал на ютупе, наснимал роликов, начал его рекламировать по тематическим форумам, вложил деньги в рекламу, чтобы привлечь 400+ подписчиков? И все это совершенно случайно.
Тут какое то соревнование по слабоумию проходит, да? Почему меня не предупредили, чтобы я не приходила?

Я вам щас обьясню, как появляются подписки и лайки на каналах ютуба - вот у одного махатеры каналу 2 года, и у него 2 тысячи подписок. При том, что это известный монах, настоятель известного посещаемого монастыря из страны нативного буддизма. 

И когда я вижу 400 подписок у ноунейм девачки Жени-"буддолога" к ее трем видео ниочем - лично я вижу что там вложились в рекламу (и значит ноунейм Женя не просто Женя, а чей то агент), либо это подписчики из какого-то клуба по интересам ака одна из известных буддийских школ (и значит ноунейм Женя не просто Женя, а чей то агент), либо там тупо боты, и просто Женя - это галимый фейк для изнывающих жителей мегаполисов. 

Выбирайте на свой вкус.

----------


## Селя

> вот у одного махатеры каналу 2 года, и у него 2 тысячи подписок. При том, что это известный монах, настоятель известного посещаемого монастыря из страны нативного буддизма. 
> 
> И когда я вижу 400 подписок у ноунейм девачки Жени-"буддолога" к ее трем видео ниочем ...


Так то молодая девочка с упругой кожей, а там - старый дряхлый монах. А аудитория ютуба, в основном, подростки. 

Я вот тоже не отстаю от аудитории. Первое, на что упал взгляд при  открытии ссылки на канал:
Вложение 24830

----------

ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021)

----------


## Иван О

*Кокотик*
Ну что за моральный формализм... Давайте, еще красоту может запретим, как в средневековье? А про ведущих канала "Спас" тоже плохо скажете?)

----------

ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021)

----------


## Селя

Красота спасет мир!

----------

ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> Красота спасет мир!


Ну с вашим "буддизмом" все примерно стало понятно. Велкам ту игнор.

----------


## Иван О

Я, если что, считаю, что, конечно, главное-внутренняя красота). Однако уважаю и мнение классика и великого писателя: "В человеке должно быть все прекрасно: и лицо, и одежда, и душа, и мысли." (с) Антон Павлович Чехов.

----------

ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021)

----------


## Alex

Женя, я ваши видео не смотрел (и, скорее всего, не буду смотреть — просто и так много чего нужно сделать, прочитать и т.д.), поэтому не буду ни хвалить, ни критиковать. Тем не менее, вы бы сразу отсекли массу вопросов, если бы указали, кто ваши учителя, как у буддистки, и какое у вас образование и труды, как у буддолога.

----------

ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021), Кузьмич (05.12.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (05.12.2021), Тамсерку (06.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2021)

----------


## Тамсерку

> Получила много запросов от людей - о канале про буддизм (я - буддолог)


Мои фанаты часто спрашивают меня: с чего ты взял, что мы твои фанаты?




> с благословением и курированием учителей стали вести канал большой командой.


Вот собственно в этом и вопрос. Какое у вас образование и заслуги? Что за учителя? Что за команда?




> Тем не менее, вы бы сразу отсекли массу вопросов, если бы указали, кто ваши учителя, как у буддистки, и какое у вас образование и труды, как у буддолога.

----------

ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021)

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Вообще добро пожаловать!)))
> 
> 
> 
> Правда тут на форуме такие критиканы бывают... славы и одобрения не сыщешь.


Благодарю! Мирские дхармы мало интересуют) Скорее за помощью пришла, чтобы кто видит в этом пользу - поддержали проект, кто не видит - прошли мимо))

----------

Иван О (06.12.2021)

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Женя, я ваши видео не смотрел (и, скорее всего, не буду смотреть — просто и так много чего нужно сделать, прочитать и т.д.), поэтому не буду ни хвалить, ни критиковать. Тем не менее, вы бы сразу отсекли массу вопросов, если бы указали, кто ваши учителя, как у буддистки, и какое у вас образование и труды, как у буддолога.


Благодарю за Ваш вопрос. Я - ученица Его Святейшества Кармапы Тхае Дордже, В Международном Буддийском Институте Кармапы (Дели) образование получала. А блог, повторюсь, у нас журналистский, а не научный, с развлекательно-образовательным контентом, запустили с благословения Его Святейшества.

----------

Aion (06.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> Благодарю за Ваш вопрос. Я - ученица Его Святейшества Кармапы Тхае Дордже, В Международном Буддийском Институте Кармапы (Дели) образование получала. А блог, повторюсь, у нас журналистский, а не научный, с развлекательно-образовательным контентом, запустили с благословения Его Святейшества.


Вы бы уже, Женя определились, блог ваш личный, и значит представляете вы сами себя, или все-таки у вас команда от Карма Кагью. 
То вы первую половину предложения Женя-буддолог, а вторую половину вы - уже целая команда. Человек и параход (ц) 
Список работ "буддолога" мы так кстати и не увидели.

Хоть бы умных людей набирали на эту работу, честное пионерское, то эти бредни читать невозможно, кровь из глаз идет. Ну всяким селям, которые на сиськи пяляться, наверное норм.

----------


## Ersh

Несколько только озадачивает некоторая необоснованная генерализация тибетского буддизма до вообще "буддизма". Буддизм это не только тибетский буддизм так-то.

----------


## Кокотик

> Несколько только озадачивает некоторая необоснованная генерализация тибетского буддизма до вообще "буддизма". Буддизм это не только тибетский буддизм так-то.


Что у "Жени-буддолога", внезапно есть целая команда, которая симпатизирует Риме - это вас не смущает? Или что человек явно сам не очень понимает, он "Женя" или некие "мы".

Вот у меня никакой команды под столом не прячется. 

Команда = деньги, которые нужно команде платить за участие. Как и реклама на ютубе тоже стоит денег. 

Хоть конечно для селей тян в белой футболочке выглядят более фапабельно, чем старые махатхеры, но для алгоритмов показа контента ютуб они совершенно равны. И без поддержки (финансовой или группы людей) любой ролик на ютубе обречен лежать там до морковкиного заговения с двумя лайками и одним подписчиком.

----------

ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021)

----------


## Ersh

А что ей, в тулупе что ли сидеть?
Нет, меня больше ничего пока не смущает, я таких проектов тьму перевидал. Риме тоже не смущает, это не моя синагога. Если ЕСДЛ попущает, то и на форуме не запрещено. Чать не Шугден какой.

----------

Аньезка (09.12.2021), Иван О (06.12.2021)

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Вы бы уже, Женя определились, блог ваш личный, и значит представляете вы сами себя, или все-таки у вас команда от Карма Кагью. 
> То вы первую половину предложения Женя-буддолог, а вторую половину вы - уже целая команда. Человек и параход (ц) 
> Список работ "буддолога" мы так кстати и не увидели.
> 
> Хоть бы умных людей набирали на эту работу, честное пионерское, то эти бредни читать невозможно, кровь из глаз идет. Ну всяким селям, которые на сиськи пяляться, наверное норм.


Благодарю за вопрос! Запросы создать канал были не только от представителей Карма Кагью, но и от людей неопределившихся и желающих, в принципе, изучать Учение. Так как я больше связей имею в Карма Кагью, благословение и помощь, в первую очередь, оттуда пошло. Но мы уже сотрудничаем и с представителями других школ тоже.

Команду, пожалуйста, смотрите в описании к видео, например:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75ISBvVsCTY
Разные выпуски - разные люди готовят.
Я, конечно, управляю данным проектом, но лично своим мне его сложно назвать.

Про количество подписчиков.. Я уверяю Вас, 400 подписчиков можно собрать и среди друзей. В рекламу вкладываются ради миллионов  :Wink: 

Про работы буддолога.. Вы хотите почитать мой диплом и эссе? Скиньте почту, отправлю, конечно.

----------


## ЖеняДрай

Первый выпуск про Буддизм в целом:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyZ9LIFCrMs

Второй выпуск про Тибетский буддизм:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75ISBvVsCTY

Канал именно про Тибетский буддизм, но с радостью говорим и о других направлениях.
Скажите, пожалуйста, что именно натолкнуло Вас на мысль о генерализации? Мы хотели бы сделать этот канал более удобным и интуитивно понятным.

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Несколько только озадачивает некоторая необоснованная генерализация тибетского буддизма до вообще "буддизма". Буддизм это не только тибетский буддизм так-то.


Первый выпуск про Буддизм в целом:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyZ9LIFCrMs

Второй выпуск про Тибетский буддизм:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75ISBvVsCTY

Канал именно про Тибетский буддизм, но с радостью говорим и о других направлениях.
Скажите, пожалуйста, что именно натолкнуло Вас на мысль о генерализации? Мы хотели бы сделать этот канал более удобным и интуитивно понятным.

----------


## Ersh

> Скажите, пожалуйста, что именно натолкнуло Вас на мысль о генерализации? Мы хотели бы наиболее удобным сделать этот канал и будем рады сделать его интуитивно понятнее.


Просмотрел наискосок, извините, но: "Ваш проводник по тибетскому буддизму Женя Драй". Видеоряд. Выбор цитируемых источников.  И вряд ли вы имеете благословение рассказывать о Тхераваде или Дзен. Или скорее всего расскажете такое, от чего у последователей этих направлений в Буддизме кровь из ушей польется)))

----------


## Кокотик

> А что ей, в тулупе что ли сидеть?


Угу. Три ролика за три месяца, и все в одной маечке. Ни разу не удивительно. 
Ну а в целом, если с тз буддизма, то там принято выглядеть более скромно, если чё.




> Нет, меня больше ничего пока не смущает, я таких проектов тьму перевидал.


Ну вот именно, что не "Женя", а проект.

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Что у "Жени-буддолога", внезапно есть целая команда, которая симпатизирует Риме - это вас не смущает? Или что человек явно сам не очень понимает, он "Женя" или некие "мы".
> 
> Вот у меня никакой команды под столом не прячется. 
> 
> Команда = деньги, которые нужно команде платить за участие. Как и реклама на ютубе тоже стоит денег. 
> 
> Хоть конечно для селей тян в белой футболочке выглядят более фапабельно, чем старые махатхеры, но для алгоритмов показа контента ютуб они совершенно равны. И без поддержки (финансовой или группы людей) любой ролик на ютубе обречен лежать там до морковкиного заговения с двумя лайками и одним подписчиком.


Да, Вы правы насчет команды. Мы начинали на полном энтузиазме. Может, когда-то покажу фото нашей первой осветительной схемы из стремянки и двух настольных ламп))) Но вот начали по-тихоньку появляться благородные помощники с финансами и у нас теперь становится больше возможностей к развитию  :Kiss:

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Просмотрел наискосок, извините, но: "Ваш проводник по тибетскому буддизму Женя Драй". Видеоряд. Выбор цитируемых источников.  И вряд ли вы имеете благословение рассказывать о Тхераваде или Дзен. Или скорее всего расскажете такое, от чего у последователей этих направлений в Буддизме кровь из ушей польется)))


тогда Вы пропустили ответ на вопрос от сообщества "Дзен с улыбкой"  :Smilie:  Смотрите и составьте уже своё личное мнение  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Угу. Три ролика за три месяца, и все в одной маечке. Ни разу не удивительно. 
> Ну а в целом, если с тз буддизма, то там принято выглядеть более скромно, если чё.


Далась вам эта маечка... По мне так скромно все.




> Ну вот именно, что не "Женя", а проект.


Как будто это что-то плохое

----------


## ЖеняДрай

Хахаха, что ж вы всё про маечку мою)) Сейчас народ и правда подумает, что у меня там всё нараспашку, с ожиданиями)) не обманывайте надежды людям)

----------

Aion (06.12.2021), Alex (06.12.2021), Иван О (06.12.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> Благодарю за вопрос! Запросы создать канал были не только от представителей Карма Кагью, но и от людей неопределившихся и желающих, в принципе, изучать Учение.


Признавайтесь немедленно, кто слал Жене запросы на создание канала!




> Так как *я* больше связей имею в Карма Кагью, благословение и помощь, в первую очередь, оттуда пошло. Но *мы* уже сотрудничаем и с представителями других школ тоже.


Ну вот никогда не было, и вот снова. Только что была Женя-буддолога, но внезапно по дороге превратилась в некое "мы".




> Разные выпуски - разные люди готовят. Я, конечно, управляю данным проектом, но лично своим мне его сложно назвать.


И я - это не я, и выпуска не моя (ц)




> Про количество подписчиков.. Я уверяю Вас,


Женя, спасибо конечно, но не надо меня уверять, я уже позавчера купила лапшу в магазине, мне пока хватит.




> 400 подписчиков можно собрать и среди друзей. В рекламу вкладываются ради миллионов


Если вы лама Оле, то возможно вы и наберете среди своих друзей 400 подписчиков. А если вы ноунейм Женя в такой же ноунейм белой футболочке - то подписчиков у вас будет примерно вы сами и ваши кошки.




> Про работы буддолога.. Вы хотите почитать мой диплом и эссе? Скиньте почту, отправлю, конечно.


Ну это не только мой вопрос, и даже скорей не мой. Лично я считаю, что при таких исходных как у вас данных - вы вообще никакой не буддолог. Но в целом народ таки интересуется, например https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post851170

Ну в целом знаете, уважаемые читатели форума, от "Жени" осталось впечатление легкой клоунады. Ни разу при этом нисмишной к сожалению.

----------


## Кокотик

> Далась вам эта маечка... По мне так скромно все.


Депенд он как грица. Одно дело, если вы смотрите с позиции потребления молодых женских тел, как селянин селя, и совершенно другое - если все таки с позиции буддиста.




> Как будто это что-то плохое


Плохо врать. А еще более неудачная идея - врать плохо, как это делает "Женя".

----------


## Кокотик

> Хахаха, что ж вы всё про маечку мою)) Сейчас народ и правда подумает, что у меня там всё нараспашку, с ожиданиями)) не обманывайте надежды людям)


Женя, я бы вам не советовала обманываться на счет того, что подумает народ.

----------


## Ersh

"Изначально это учение называлось Д(х)арма" - вообще-то в Индии любое духовное учение называется "дхарма". Все, вопросов к "буддологам" не имею.

----------


## Ersh

> Одно дело, если вы смотрите с позиции потребления молодых женских тел, как селянин селя, и совершенно другое - если все таки с позиции буддиста.


Пожалуйста, не приписывайте мне "позиций", это нарушение правил Форума.

----------

Alex (06.12.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> Пожалуйста, не приписывайте мне "позиций", это нарушение правил Форума.


Вы уже определитесь, как вы участвуете в топике, как модератор, или как участник беседы. 

И вообще говоря, я вам ничего не приписывала, прост привела примеры возможных представлений, с которых можно рассматривать чудесное явление белой маечки. Нигде я не указывала, что одно из них - лично ваше. 

А что Селя расписался в том, что его больше интересуют молодые девичьи телеса, чем содержимое беседы, ну так я его это делать не заставляла.

зы Ладно, в конце концов фейков в интернетах много, а я одна. Развлекайтесь дальше без мну.

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Вы уже определитесь, как вы участвуете в топике, как модератор, или как участник беседы. 
> 
> И вообще говоря, я вам ничего не приписывала, прост привела примеры возможных представлений, с которых можно рассматривать чудесное явление белой маечки. Нигде я не указывала, что одно из них - лично ваше. 
> 
> А что Селя расписался в том, что его больше интересуют молодые девичьи телеса, чем содержимое беседы, ну так я его это делать не заставляла.
> 
> зы Ладно, в конце концов фейков в интернетах много, а я одна. Развлекайтесь дальше без мну.


Ой, ладно Вам так сильно завидовать моей маечке. И я старею, болею, умираю, не волнуйтесь, это же не на долго)

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> "Изначально это учение называлось Д(х)арма" - вообще-то в Индии любое духовное учение называется "дхарма". Все, вопросов к "буддологам" не имею.


об этом я и говорю в ролике, всё верно  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Теперь точно придется смотреть  :Big Grin:

----------

ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021), Иван О (06.12.2021)

----------


## Айрат

> "Изначально это учение называлось Д(х)арма" - вообще-то в Индии любое духовное учение называется "дхарма". Все, вопросов к "буддологам" не имею.


Для путучей ККАПОНа это нормальный уровень знаний. Просто раньше они только в своих центрах учили, а теперь в ютуб вышли. 
Непонятно, только по поводу заявленной внесектарности, т.к. меня в свое время выгнали из ККАПОНа из-за практики Тары из другой линии. Допустимым там признавалось только то что ОН разрешил. Какие там сейчас порядки не в курсе.

----------


## Кокотик

> Ой, ладно Вам так сильно завидовать моей маечке. И я старею, болею, умираю, не волнуйтесь, это же не на долго)


"Женя", я не фапаю ни на молодые женские тела, ни на внимание к своему со стороны сель. Не надо мне приписывать свои загрязнения. 

То, о чем я говорю - это то, что демонстрировать женскую сексуальность с целью привлечь внимание к буддийскому Учению бессмысленно, по причине того, что внимание, которое привлеклось сиськами, так там и останется, на уровне сисек-писек, но зато приведет к падению ума такого "учителя". 
Что вы тут же прекрасно проиллюстрировали своим поведением на форуме.

Приемлемый дресс код - это такой же необходимый минимум буддиста, как и соблюдение нравственных предписаний. Что то придумывать насчет этого "да ты просто мне завидуииииишь" - это не только крайне вульгарно, но и выставляет говорящего не особо умным и не особо воспитанным человеком. 

Ну да и ладно, я так понимаю, что именно на уровень ниже пояса вы и рассчитываете как на свою ца. 
За сим прощаюсь, *настоятельная* просьба разнообразным мусорным сознаниям не беспокоить мну. Я не склонна тратить время, пытаясь общаться с животными как с людьми.

----------


## Кокотик

> Теперь точно придется смотреть


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

> Вы уже определитесь, как вы участвуете в топике, как модератор, или как участник беседы.


И как то, и как другое. Пришел сюда по жалобе, кстати. 



> И вообще говоря, я вам ничего не приписывала, прост привела примеры возможных представлений


А я не писал, что вы мне что-то приписываете, я попросил на всякий случай  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Кокотик

> Для путучей ККАПОНа это нормальный уровень знаний.


Ну и пуркуа бы прост не сказать, что это канал ккапон? К чему эти выходы из за печки с "буддологами" "женями"?
Может быть потому, что ккапон внезапно обнаружили, что репутация их клуба по интересам сильно подмочена?




> Просто раньше они только в своих центрах учили, а теперь в ютуб вышли. 
> Непонятно, только по поводу заявленной внесектарности, т.к. меня в свое время выгнали из ККАПОНа из-за практики Тары из другой линии. Допустимым там признавалось только то что ОН разрешил. Какие там сейчас порядки не в курсе.


Понимаю ваши чувства. Лично я против Кармапы или ламы Оле ничего не имею. Милейшие люди. Но вот их ккапон... это что то сильно ниже плинтуса.

Я вот как то, после знакомства с ламой Оле, полтора часа простояла на крыльце центра ккапон, с просьбой отьезжающим на личном транспорте подбросить меня до города. Время было близко к 11 вечера, а район, где все происходило, сильно на окраине. В общем не время и не место для увлекательных пеших прогулок. 

И ни один доблестный оленидаловец мне не помог. 
Зато один молодчик одарил меня "поучением", что мол надо всенепременно рисковать собой, чтобы показать свою непривязанность к телу, после чего прыгнул в свою машину и укатил. Видимо, в подтверждение своих слов решил показать, как сам этот молодчик не привязан ни к телу, и к машине, и к обычной просьбе оказать несложную помощь.

Ну в общем... как бы это охарактеризовать двумя словами впечатления от этой компании то? Бывает наверное и хуже, но таких еще поискать надо :-)

----------


## Иван О

> Эту тему просматривают: 38


Ну хоть форум, в последнее время смертельно скучный, ожил немножко  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> И как то, и как другое. Пришел сюда по жалобе, кстати.


Понимаю.




> А я не писал, что вы мне что-то приписываете, я попросил на всякий случай


Не имею такой привычки.

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Для путучей ККАПОНа это нормальный уровень знаний. Просто раньше они только в своих центрах учили, а теперь в ютуб вышли. 
> Непонятно, только по поводу заявленной внесектарности, т.к. меня в свое время выгнали из ККАПОНа из-за практики Тары из другой линии. Допустимым там признавалось только то что ОН разрешил. Какие там сейчас порядки не в курсе.


Канал курирует не АП, а тибетский Ринпоче.
А в АП порядки еще более ожесточенные нынче( Движение Риме явно к ним не относится.

----------

Alex (06.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2021)

----------


## Айрат

> Канал курирует не АП, а тибетский Ринпоче.
> А в АП порядки еще более ожесточенные нынче( Движение Риме явно к ним не относится.


Тогда что вам мешает назвать конкретные имена кураторов от Карма Кагью, а не прятаться за общими "мы буддологи"?
Если вы реально практикуете тибетский буддизм, то должны знать важность аутентичной линии передачи. Я не увидел у вас имен кроме ЖеняДрай, которое ни о чем не говорит, и Кармапы Тхае Джордже, которому я питаю уважение, но неясна связь между Кармапой ТД и ЖенейДрай. Тема взаимосвязи между двумя этими именами не раскрыта. Поэтому претензии, которые тут были озвучены, вполне логичны и обоснованы  :Wink: 
Единственная ассоциация у меня с ЖеняДрай - Женю Драли. Поэтому и Кокотик тоже права )))

З.Ы. Хоть я из другой линии КК, но питаю уважение как к Оле Нидалу, так и к Кармапе Тхае Джордже.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (06.12.2021)

----------


## Селя

> как селянин селя


почему это селянин. Села - брахман. Не верите?, извольте:

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

"И тогда брахман Села, а также его свита, получили младшее посвящение под учительством Благословенного, и они получили высшее посвящение."

По-русски, более мягко имя написал.

P.S.: И пОлно Вам уже тревожиться. Тхеравадин должен быть похожим на утес, о который непрестанно бьется волна; он стоит, - и разгоряченная влага затихает вокруг него.

А про женские тела - я на них смотрю просто как на красивые тела, без каких-либо внутренних движений. Как, например, на красивый закат на фоне гор. Потому что обуздал свой ум. К тому же у меня, как у брахмана и положено, есть жена. Поэтому гормоны у меня успокоены все. Я совершенно сыт и спокоен. И даже, читая эту тему, полностью спокоен. Чего и Вам желаю.

И да, не предьявляйте ко мне высоких требований как к буддисту. Я не буддист, а просто интересуюсь. Дома завалялись сутты в книгах, вот и почитываю, да стараюсь применить, чтобы успокоиться иногда, ум сделать потише. Работа потому что связана с умственным напряжением. Вобщем, мне надо. Потому что на психолога денег жалко.

----------


## Aion

> Хоть я из другой линии КК, но питаю уважение как к Оле Нидалу, так и к Кармапе Тхае Джордже.



Взаимно

----------


## Alex

Вообще Риме - это на самом деле история про то, как познакомились как-то ньингмапа Чокгьюр Линпа, сакьяпа Джамьян Кьенце Ванпо и кагьюпа Джамгон Контрул - и давай практиковать дзогчен!

----------

Aion (06.12.2021), ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021), Иван О (06.12.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (06.12.2021), Росиник (06.12.2021), Ури (22.01.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> Единственная ассоциация у меня с ЖеняДрай - Женю Драли. Поэтому и Кокотик тоже права )))


Ужс. Боюсь представить, что какую там "правоту" приписал этот мне человек. Драй это скорее английское dry, тем более английский "в моде".

И хотелось бы сказать вам, Айрат, не приписывайте мне ваши фантазии, видите что по этому поводу тут пишут:



> Пожалуйста, не приписывайте мне "позиций", это нарушение правил Форума.

----------


## Alex

> Драй это скорее английское dry...


Это вообще, возможно, фамилия. Такая есть.

----------

ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Благодарю за Ваш вопрос. Я - ученица Его Святейшества Кармапы Тхае Дордже, В Международном Буддийском Институте Кармапы (Дели) образование получала. А блог, повторюсь, у нас журналистский, а не научный, с развлекательно-образовательным контентом, запустили с благословения Его Святейшества.




Только в КК встречал девушек, которые могут что-то производить полезное в таких масштабах.
Могу со своей женой познакомить, она историю КК изучает уже много лет. Есть очень интересный материал.

----------


## Иван О

Так я слышал



> Справедливость без любви делает человека жестоким
> Ответственность без любви делает человека бесцеремонным
> Правда без любви делает человека критиканом
> Ум без любви делает человека хитрым
> Приветливость без любви делает человека лицемерным
> Компетентность без любви делает человека неуступчивым
> Власть без любви делает человека тираном
> Честь без любви делает человека высокомерным
> Обязательность без любви делает человека раздражительным
> ...

----------

Лидия (06.12.2021)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Шпалы что ли укладывают в оранжевых жилетах?


при чем тут это?

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Тогда что вам мешает назвать конкретные имена кураторов от Карма Кагью, а не прятаться за общими "мы буддологи"?
> Если вы реально практикуете тибетский буддизм, то должны знать важность аутентичной линии передачи. Я не увидел у вас имен кроме ЖеняДрай, которое ни о чем не говорит, и Кармапы Тхае Джордже, которому я питаю уважение, но неясна связь между Кармапой ТД и ЖенейДрай. Тема взаимосвязи между двумя этими именами не раскрыта. Поэтому претензии, которые тут были озвучены, вполне логичны и обоснованы 
> Единственная ассоциация у меня с ЖеняДрай - Женю Драли. Поэтому и Кокотик тоже права )))
> 
> З.Ы. Хоть я из другой линии КК, но питаю уважение как к Оле Нидалу, так и к Кармапе Тхае Джордже.


Я выше ж написала список всей команды, куратор там тоже указан.
А с линией нашей тут можете ознакомиться:
https://t.me/karmakagyu111

У нас монлам начинается  :Kiss:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smilie:

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Ужс. Боюсь представить, что какую там "правоту" приписал этот мне человек. Драй это скорее английское dry, тем более английский "в моде".
> 
> И хотелось бы сказать вам, Айрат, не приписывайте мне ваши фантазии, видите что по этому поводу тут пишут:


Еще по-немецки "три", а по-голландски "повернись"

----------

Alex (06.12.2021), Иван О (06.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2021)

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Только в КК встречал девушек, которые могут что-то производить полезное в таких масштабах.
> Могу со своей женой познакомить, она историю КК изучает уже много лет. Есть очень интересный материал.


Да! Такие нам очень нужны! Благодарю Вас!  :Kiss:

----------


## ЖеняДрай

Мы сейчас собираем материал по школе Бон, так как подписчики запросили информацию. Если у кого-то есть полезный материал или эксперты, готовые выступить - сообщите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Айрат

> Я выше ж написала список всей команды, куратор там тоже указан.
> А с линией нашей тут можете ознакомиться:
> https://t.me/karmakagyu111


Мне лень листать все обсуждение здесь. Я изначально зашел по ссылке в вашем первом сообщении, немного посмотрел видео, нигде инфы о ваших полномочиях от линии передачи не увидел. Потом зашел в конец обсуждения и написал свое мнение. Остаюсь при мнении, что данной информации в открытом доступе нет. Зачем вы ее скрываете, и прячете где-то в дебрях форума непонятно. 

А по поводу языковых вопросов, то данный форум русскоязычный и ваш канал, как я понимаю тоже. Мин татар малае, але писать тутай по татарски есть бардзо глупье. 
Ваш ник написан кирилицей, Я знаком только с двумя языками использующими кириллицу (извиняюсь что мои лингвистические возможности не так обширны): русский и татарский. В русском ближайшее известное мне подходящее слово, как я писал ранее - "драть", в татарском - "драма", заимствованное из русского. Но что-то я сомневаюсь, что вы татарский тут использовали.
Применять для расшифровки вашего ника известные мне языки использующие другие алфавиты, английский и польский, мне показалоь неправильным. Если бы вы подразумевали другие языки, вы бы написали Dry или Drei или еще как-то. Если ваши соображения были другими, то вам наверное имеет смысл этот вопрос тоже пояснить в своем первом сообщении и по ссылке в ней.
Но, конечно, решать вам. Я лишь высказал свое мнение как потребитель вашего контента.

----------


## Селя

> Мы сейчас собираем материал по школе Бон, так как подписчики запросили информацию. Если у кого-то есть полезный материал или эксперты, готовые выступить - сообщите, пожалуйста.


Про Бон интересно, с удовольствием посмотрю. Буду следить за новостями.

Читал Тендзина Вангьяла Ринпоче, три книги ("Тибетская йога сна и сновидений" и еще две из этой серии). Даже практиковать пытался ("Тибетская йога дыхания и движения" - надо было раздышаться после операции, вот и остановил внимание на этой книге). Вроде это тоже что-то там из Бона. Вот и все мои познания.

----------

ЖеняДрай (06.12.2021)

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Мне лень листать все обсуждение здесь. Я изначально зашел по ссылке в вашем первом сообщении, немного посмотрел видео, нигде инфы о ваших полномочиях от линии передачи не увидел. Потом зашел в конец обсуждения и написал свое мнение. Остаюсь при мнении, что данной информации в открытом доступе нет. Зачем вы ее скрываете, и прячете где-то в дебрях форума непонятно. 
> 
> А по поводу языковых вопросов, то данный форум русскоязычный и ваш канал, как я понимаю тоже. Мин татар малае, але писать тутай по татарски есть бардзо глупье. 
> Ваш ник написан кирилицей, Я знаком только с двумя языками использующими кириллицу (извиняюсь что мои лингвистические возможности не так обширны): русский и татарский. В русском ближайшее известное мне подходящее слово, как я писал ранее - "драть", в татарском - "драма", заимствованное из русского. Но что-то я сомневаюсь, что вы татарский тут использовали.
> Применять для расшифровки вашего ника известные мне языки использующие другие алфавиты, английский и польский, мне показалоь неправильным. Если бы вы подразумевали другие языки, вы бы написали Dry или Drei или еще как-то. Если ваши соображения были другими, то вам наверное имеет смысл этот вопрос тоже пояснить в своем первом сообщении и по ссылке в ней.
> Но, конечно, решать вам. Я лишь высказал свое мнение как потребитель вашего контента.


Прочитать список команды по Вашему же запросу - лень, а развести демагогию про мою фамилию - вагон времени  :Facepalm:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (06.12.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> при чем тут это?


При том что, стране нужны герои, а девушки производят в таких масштабах все то же самое.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> При том что, стране нужны герои, а девушки производят в таких масштабах все то же самое.


это какое-то зашифрованное послание ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если ваши соображения были другими, то вам наверное имеет смысл этот вопрос тоже пояснить в своем первом сообщении и по ссылке в ней.


Специально посмотрел ваше первое сообщение на форуме, но не нашёл там ничего про ваш ник.

----------


## Айрат

> Специально посмотрел ваше первое сообщение на форуме, но не нашёл там ничего про ваш ник.


Мой ник - мой имя, записанное в паспорте, довольно распространенное среди татар. Мне скрывать нечего. Но я не учу Дхарме, в отличие от ТС.  :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но я не учу Дхарме, в отличие от ТС.


Зато вы устанавливаете странные правила  :Big Grin:  Например, «тот, кто учит Дхарме должен первым делом объяснить этимологию своего имени и фамилии».

----------

ЖеняДрай (07.12.2021)

----------


## Тамсерку

> демонстрировать женскую сексуальность с целью привлечь внимание к буддийскому Учению бессмысленно, по причине того, что внимание, которое привлеклось сиськами, так там и останется, на уровне сисек-писек, но зато приведет к падению ума такого "учителя". 
> 
> 
> Приемлемый дресс код - это такой же необходимый минимум буддиста, как и соблюдение нравственных предписаний.


Ой, а я такое видела на тханках! Они там вообще без маечек, с сиськами и некоторые, простигосподи, в позиции яб-юм. Привлекают внимание к буддизму!

----------

ЖеняДрай (07.12.2021)

----------


## Павел Б

> Три ролика за три месяца, и все в одной маечке. Ни разу не удивительно.


Я Солженицына не читал, но гневно осуждаю гнусный пасквиль!
Ниразу не посмотрев ни одного ролика  - утверждать про одежду ведущей этих роликов и делать выводы? 
Не удивительно.

----------

ЖеняДрай (07.12.2021), Лидия (07.12.2021)

----------


## Павел Б

> Не надо мне приписывать свои загрязнения. 
> 
> То, о чем я говорю - это то, что демонстрировать женскую сексуальность
> 
> Приемлемый дресс код - это такой же необходимый минимум буддиста
> 
> 
> За сим прощаюсь
> 
>  Я не склонна тратить время, пытаясь общаться с животными как с людьми.


Это только вам можно?

А в чём заключается сексуальность ведущей роликов?

Буддийский дресс-код - это паранджа?

Счастливого пути!


С животными - это с обсосами, которые умеют делать детей и с девушками вдвое моложе?

----------


## Alex

Я все же быстро промотал видео. По содержанию ничего сказать не могу, не слушал, но, как по мне - ведущая выглядит вполне себе благопристойно и скромно. Никаких сисек там не показывают!!! Обман!!!

----------

ЖеняДрай (07.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2021)

----------


## Росиник

> Я все же быстро промотал видео. По содержанию ничего сказать не могу, не слушал, но, как по мне - ведущая выглядит вполне себе благопристойно и скромно. Никаких сисек там не показывают!!! Обман!!!


Я не смотрел. Всего в Ютубе не пересмотришь.
Но кто сам грязен, то грязь увидит где угодно.

----------

ЖеняДрай (07.12.2021)

----------


## Alex

> По содержанию ничего сказать не могу





> Очень жаль


Все просто: как написала сама топикстартерка, это "журналистский, а не научный формат" - там наверняка какое-то общее, упрощенное (возможно, чересчур упрощенное, не знаю) изложение. А у меня масса других дел, и времени очень мало, так что тратить его не буду. Не потому, что априорно считаю обсуждаемый канал недостойным внимания, а просто потому, что мне это не нужно. Но это не значит, что не нужно никому. Ну и, кстати, вы сами практически ничего не написали по содержанию видео, а почему-то прицепились к внешнему виду ведущей (и я уверен, что без вашей подачи этот внешний вид вообще бы не обсуждался здесь).

----------

ЖеняДрай (07.12.2021), Росиник (07.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> Все просто: как написала сама топикстартерка, это "журналистский, а не научный формат" - там наверняка какое-то общее, упрощенное (возможно, чересчур упрощенное, не знаю) изложение.


Ну как раз "журналисткий" формат в исполнении буддолога, кем себя тс позиционирует, - это странно. Все таки буддологи занимаются изучением буддизма, а не журналистикой, или популяризацией Дхармы.




> Ну и, кстати, вы сами практически ничего не написали по содержанию видео, а почему-то прицепились к внешнему виду ведущей (и я уверен, что без вашей подачи этот внешний вид вообще бы не обсуждался здесь).


Ошибаетесь, тему внешнего вида подняла вовсе не я. На канале я внимание обратила на описание (неинформативный), количество видео (три штуки), даты размещения (начало три месяца назад с интервалом в месяц), количество лайков и подписчиков (~440). Смотреть не стала, по той же причине - не мое.

Это как раз местные форумные брахманы просветили меня, что канал очень продвинутый, потому что молодая и упругая тян им лично нравиться больше, чем видосики старого дряхлого монаха.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Да! Такие нам очень нужны! Благодарю Вас!


написал в личные сообщения

----------

ЖеняДрай (07.12.2021)

----------


## Shus

Я мельком послушал кое-что и как всегда смутился на том месте, где автор упоминает о "2500-лет  тому назад". 
Понятно, зачем это делается, однако занудно напомню, что в основных традициях тиб.буддизма дата паринирваны - 881 г. до н.э. (у Сакья - где-то 12 в. до н.э., также есть и более ранние даты), а в восточной махаяне - 9-10 в.в. до н.э.

Кстати, с определением "сангхи" из этого клипа конкретно Будда Гаутама категорически бы не согласился.

----------

Alex (07.12.2021)

----------


## Кокотик

> Я мельком послушал кое-что и как всегда смутился на том месте, где автор упоминает о "2500-лет  тому назад". 
> Понятно, зачем это делается, однако занудно напомню, что в основных традициях тиб.буддизма дата паринирваны - 881 г. до н.э. (у Сакья - где-то 12 в. до н.э., также есть и более ранние даты), а в восточной махаяне - 9-10 в.в. до н.э.
> 
> Кстати, с определением "сангхи" из этого клипа конкретно Будда Гаутама категорически бы не согласился.


А что говорят буддологи по поводу времени жизни Будды Готамы? :-) А то я боюсь вряд ли мы это узнаем от Жени.

----------


## Тамсерку

> Играющим в буддизм сансаролюбцам один монах в сердцах сказал: " «в аду живущим» рукоплещет солнце, улыбчивых лжецов поглотит мрак ".
> 
> Сиддхартху Гуатаму, кстати, так и не попустило, пока он не стал буддой.


То есть бодхичитту вы иначе как ложь не представляете

----------


## Shus

> А что говорят буддологи по поводу времени жизни Будды Готамы? :-) А то я боюсь вряд ли мы это узнаем от Жени.


Много чего говорят. Вот самый полный обзор от ныне покойного ув. Л.Казинса.
Там четыре основных датировки.
Мое примечание к переводу:
----------------------------
Ниже интервалы в годах (цифра в скобках) между датами Махапариниббаны Будды в «южной» (юх), «длинной» (дх), «срединной» (сх) и «короткой» (кх) хронологияхи:
368(кх)<—(32)—400(сх)<—(86)—486(дх)<—(57)—543(юх) – прим. shus
---------------------------

Кстати, в Лумбини экспедиция Даремского универа провела раскопки прямо внутри храма Майя Деви (рядом с камнем). 
Копали до слоя с отсутствием культурных артефактов. Обнаружили древнюю бодхигхару (точно такую, каких сейчас на Ланке полно) с мощеным обходом. Датировка (довольно точная) - примерно по южной хронологии. Соотнести это с Буддой, конечно, невозможно. Но такой факт имеет быть.

----------

ЖеняДрай (07.12.2021), Кокотик (07.12.2021)

----------


## Тамсерку

> Отречение и бодхичитту представлять не надо. Представлений и так хватает. Когда отречение и бодхичитта превращаются в театральное представление, тогда на сцену выходит ложь.


Когда?

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Я мельком послушал кое-что и как всегда смутился на том месте, где автор упоминает о "2500-лет  тому назад". 
> Понятно, зачем это делается, однако занудно напомню, что в основных традициях тиб.буддизма дата паринирваны - 881 г. до н.э. (у Сакья - где-то 12 в. до н.э., также есть и более ранние даты), а в восточной махаяне - 9-10 в.в. до н.э.
> 
> Кстати, с определением "сангхи" из этого клипа конкретно Будда Гаутама категорически бы не согласился.


Сколько людей - столько мнений. Я могу только пропускать сценарии через еще более опытных редакторов-буддологов и куратора-Ринпоче. Они посчитали это адекватным изложением для необходимой публики. Если у вас есть дополнение, укажите, пожалуйста, под видео в комментарии - изучающие с помощью вас смогут узнать больше.

----------

Aion (07.12.2021)

----------


## Shus

> Сколько людей - столько мнений...


Классика интернет-форумов.))

----------


## Павел Б

Женя,
Я посмотрел, с перемотками, каюсь.
По форме подачи: впечатление, что целевая аудитория - дети до двенадцати лет.
По содержанию: объяснение самых азов.
Тут очень большая ошибка.
Дети из небуддийских культур не будут смотреть, потому что они не распоряжаются своим мировоззрением. 
Дети из буддийских культур не будут смотреть потому что они всё, что вы говорите, знают. Знают подробнее и глубже.
Взрослые из небуддийских культур не будут смотреть из-за подачи в стиле АБВГДейки. Для взрослых(от 14 лет) требуется подача материала суше и отстраненней. С уклоном в репортёрский стиль. Без фанатизма, конечно.

А в общем и целом, вы делаете важное дело. Тщательней редактируйте текст, помня, что фанатов своей буддийской секты огромное количество и они с огромным удовольствием будут пережовывать малейшие неточности и белую майку, которой нет в роликах. И не обращайте внимание на великовозрастных персонажей,и которые не в состоянии следить за своими гормональными эксцессами.

----------

Alex (07.12.2021), ЖеняДрай (08.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (07.12.2021)

----------


## Гошка

> Ой, а я такое видела на тханках! Они там вообще без маечек, с сиськами и некоторые, простигосподи, в позиции яб-юм. Привлекают внимание к буддизму!


Знаете, подумал вот исламисты вовсю используют соцсети для пропаганды:



> В век информационных технологий и информационных войн (netwar), практически все террористические организации ведут свою деятельность в медиа - сетях, стараясь захватить умы молодых людей, учитывая доступность и популярность социальных сетей в молодежной среде.


https://mgsu.ru/antiterror/the-role-...hange-in-w.php

Пусть уж лучше там будет буддизм. Только бы без всяких извращений.

----------


## Aion

> Они (сиськи) в глазах смотрящего.


Нифига, они во втором доме гороскопа. Ничего личного. Только сиськи)

----------


## Балдинг

> дети до двенадцати лет


См. 6:20:37-6:20:59 (22 секунды драгоценного человеческого рождения): «И это на каком уровне [речь об академиках и ученых]!»

----------


## Павел Б

> См. 6:20:37-6:20:59 (22 секунды драгоценного человеческого рождения): «И это на каком уровне [речь об академиках и ученых]!»


Посмотрел.
Не вижу соотношения к теме. Увы. Туп я тут.

----------


## Vega

На форум зашёл гламурный буддизм.

----------


## Балдинг

> Посмотрел.
> Не вижу соотношения к теме. Увы. Туп я тут.


Переводим (понять — значит упростить): в известном смысле социум (статистически) и состоит из 12-летних «пацанов», ставших разве что более изощренными в адаптации.

[все погрязает в говне, невзирая на науку и культуру, и на гораздо более высоких, чем статистический, уровнях]

----------


## Иван О



----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Женя,
> Я посмотрел, с перемотками, каюсь.
> По форме подачи: впечатление, что целевая аудитория - дети до двенадцати лет.
> По содержанию: объяснение самых азов.
> Тут очень большая ошибка.
> Дети из небуддийских культур не будут смотреть, потому что они не распоряжаются своим мировоззрением. 
> Дети из буддийских культур не будут смотреть потому что они всё, что вы говорите, знают. Знают подробнее и глубже.
> Взрослые из небуддийских культур не будут смотреть из-за подачи в стиле АБВГДейки. Для взрослых(от 14 лет) требуется подача материала суше и отстраненней. С уклоном в репортёрский стиль. Без фанатизма, конечно.
> 
> А в общем и целом, вы делаете важное дело. Тщательней редактируйте текст, помня, что фанатов своей буддийской секты огромное количество и они с огромным удовольствием будут пережовывать малейшие неточности и белую майку, которой нет в роликах. И не обращайте внимание на великовозрастных персонажей,и которые не в состоянии следить за своими гормональными эксцессами.


Благодарю! Про тантру тоже по-детски получилось? Там мы пробовали иной стиль..

----------


## Павел Б

> Про тантру тоже по-детски получилось?


Стиль несколько иной, это да. Ещё бы поправить произношение текста - исключить запинания, как будто вы в первый раз читаете текст и лишить сладкого звукорежиссёра за жуткую вставку не помню сейчас, чьего-то имени.

Меня беспокоит один момент. Понятно, что первые видео бегло-обзорные. А на какую глубину вы предполагаете нырнуть при создании видео на конкретные темы? Например, на тему перерождения? На форуме недавно обсуждался один вопрос по перерождению:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=28407
Прочитайте её, пожалуйста.
Я не представляю, как вы будете подавать информацию, изложенную во втором посте этой темы? Как вы увяжете буддийский принцип отсутствия "я" и буддийский же принцип "перерождения"? Не представляю. 

Может быть, стоит уделить внимание рассказам про исторические персоналии Буддизма? Про основателей школ, про реформаторов школ, про их работу по интеграции буддийских принципов в местные культуры?

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

Не смотрел, не собираюсь смотреть, но желаю удачи Жене.

----------

Alex (10.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (10.12.2021)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Называется "Буддизм с Женей Драй"
> https://www.youtube.com/c/buddhismjd


подписался...

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Стиль несколько иной, это да. Ещё бы поправить произношение текста - исключить запинания, как будто вы в первый раз читаете текст и лишить сладкого звукорежиссёра за жуткую вставку не помню сейчас, чьего-то имени.
> 
> Меня беспокоит один момент. Понятно, что первые видео бегло-обзорные. А на какую глубину вы предполагаете нырнуть при создании видео на конкретные темы? Например, на тему перерождения? На форуме недавно обсуждался один вопрос по перерождению:
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=28407
> Прочитайте её, пожалуйста.
> Я не представляю, как вы будете подавать информацию, изложенную во втором посте этой темы? Как вы увяжете буддийский принцип отсутствия "я" и буддийский же принцип "перерождения"? Не представляю. 
> 
> Может быть, стоит уделить внимание рассказам про исторические персоналии Буддизма? Про основателей школ, про реформаторов школ, про их работу по интеграции буддийских принципов в местные культуры?


Про запинания и прочее - терпение, пожалуйста, я только набираю опыт ведущего пока :0)
Звукорежиссеру передам  :Smilie: 

Про глубину - вначале далеко копать не будем - скорее, бегло-обзорное, да, потом можно будет углубляться все дальше и дальше, просто ссылаясь на предыдущие ролики для новичков.

Тему перерождения уже в следующем выпуске затронем. Расскажите потом, как вам данная подача с учетом того, что пока все для новичков раскрывается. Благодарю вас за ссылку!!

Мы еще окончательно не нашли стиль, который хотели бы применить, но в течение нескольких выпусков, думаю, уже определимся. В первую очередь, хочется оставить и развлекательный, и образовательный элемент. Так как сугубо образовательный и глубинный вариант достаточно обширно предлагают высокие ламы. А мы хотим что-то более легкое давать, с новостями, с шутками, обсуждениями.. Максимально облегченный вариант. Как Вы считаете?

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Не смотрел, не собираюсь смотреть, но желаю удачи Жене.


Благодарю Вас!

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> подписался...


Благодарю Вас за поддержку!

----------


## Павел Б

> хочется оставить и развлекательный, и образовательный элемент. Так как сугубо образовательный и глубинный вариант достаточно обширно предлагают высокие ламы. А мы хотим что-то более легкое давать, с новостями, с шутками, обсуждениями.. Максимально облегченный вариант. Как Вы считаете?


Я считаю, что это разумно. Объять необъятное, сами знаете - невозможно. Думаю, что полезно будет сообщать, например, в описании к видео - контакты людей или организаций работающих по теме этого видео. Явки, клички, пароли  :Smilie:  , расписания. Если человек заинтересуется и захочет углубиться, то он сможет воспользоваться этими контактами. В удобное время.

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Я считаю, что это разумно. Объять необъятное, сами знаете - невозможно. Думаю, что полезно будет сообщать, например, в описании к видео - контакты людей или организаций работающих по теме этого видео. Явки, клички, пароли  , расписания. Если человек заинтересуется и захочет углубиться, то он сможет воспользоваться этими контактами. В удобное время.


Да-да, таков план  :Smilie:

----------

Лидия (11.12.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

_Пусть ехидны и дядьки с крюками
 Вьются по небу, словно гроза – 
Черный брахман с шестью мясниками 
Охраняет родные глаза._
Аквариум, 1994

Поздравляю со знатным промоушеном. 100 сообщений за два дня — бодрый результат. Что характерно, ехидны даже способствовали промоушену. Отдаю дань Вашему терпению.
Подумалось в проспективном плане (где-то выше вроде бы была оферта) предложить к рассмотрению вариант посвящения одного из выпусков исследованию _функциональности явления секретности_ (i) исторично, (ii) критично, (iii) сравнительно, в результирующей проекции на Западную модель либерального общества в III тысячелетии AD.

----------


## Кузьмич

Тут, кажется, нечего обсуждать.
Имя говорит за себя.

London Dry Gin. (Женя Драй)

Усе.

----------


## Aion

> Усе.


 А контрольный?

----------


## Ант

> Новая буддийская программа на Youtube
> Называется "Буддизм с Женей Драй"
> https://www.youtube.com/c/buddhismjd


Занятно... причем это скорее о теме, чем о программе. :Smilie: 
Вы получили некоторые советы (в форме критики), прочли (что радует) и возможно их учтете. Но это (имхо) цветочки, "тактика", а хотелось бы напомнить о "стратегии": Вопрос мотивации ("Анахрена?").
Для начала вашей (Вашей и коллектива). Предполагаем, что по мимо обыденных субьективных и обьективно-материальных мотиваций, наличестует так же и "всеобще-буддистская" (бодхисаттвовская) мотивация, вывести всех ЖС, за пределы пределов. Из этого и будем исходить.
Т е чтоб "вывести", нужно сначала заинтересовать, а потом замотивировать (на определенные действия). C заинтересованностью все нормально (вон скоклько народу заинтересовалось :Smilie: ), а вот с мотивацией... кому-то "слить яд" (не обращайте внимание эт перманентное состояние отдельных персонажей), кому-то внешность рассмотреть (горячие буддистские парни), кому-то название канала... (мне кстати тоже, бо НЕ мотивирует), кому-то просто вставить свои 5коп. А кто-то руководствовался мотивацией "помощи ЖС", НО а5 же с позиции НЕ  "зрителя" (читателя), а с позиции "аффтора" (с Вашей). А Вам-то нужно замотивировать "зрителя". При этом с учетом...



> Переводим (понять — значит упростить): в известном смысле социум (статистически) и состоит из 12-летних «пацанов», ставших разве что более изощренными в адаптации.
> 
> [все погрязает в говне, невзирая на науку и культуру, и на гораздо более высоких, чем статистический, уровнях]


С чем я полностью согласен.
--------
Вопрос, ЧТО может изменить мотивацию зрителя? (такого зрителя).
Жизнь- восприятие (другого у нас в жизни ничего нет). Значит... буддизм, как изменение восприятия. Взаимозависимость - как мы воспринимаем мир, так и "мир воспринимает нас", таким о и становится ДЛЯ нас. Карма, как Субьективная и Обьективная Причинно-следственность приведшая нас (баранов :Smilie: ) именно к ЭТОМУ нашему "здесь и сейчас". Т е то что в данный момент нам "дано:"
Ну а далее, КАК "отсюда выбираться". Основы начала "Прибежище" (чо, куда, как, зачем), 4 Благородные Истины, взаимозависимое возникновение ну и тд итп.
Причем все это нужно не "в сухой академической" (буддоЛОГИЧЕСКОЙ) трактовке, а в развернутом *доступном* для усвоения (согласно приведенной цитате от Балдинга) виде.
Короче (имхо) задача сводится к определению того, каким будет "выхлоп" от того или иного ролика. Сколько с него будет "заинтересованности", а сколько "замотивированности" (и какой :Smilie: ).

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> _Пусть ехидны и дядьки с крюками
>  Вьются по небу, словно гроза – 
> Черный брахман с шестью мясниками 
> Охраняет родные глаза._
> Аквариум, 1994
> 
> Поздравляю со знатным промоушеном. 100 сообщений за два дня — бодрый результат. Что характерно, ехидны даже способствовали промоушену. Отдаю дань Вашему терпению.
> Подумалось в проспективном плане (где-то выше вроде бы была оферта) предложить к рассмотрению вариант посвящения одного из выпусков исследованию _функциональности явления секретности_ (i) исторично, (ii) критично, (iii) сравнительно, в результирующей проекции на Западную модель либерального общества в III тысячелетии AD.



Благодарю за поздравления! Действительно, интересно получилось..
Вы про какую секретность говорите?

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Тут, кажется, нечего обсуждать.
> Имя говорит за себя.
> 
> London Dry Gin. (Женя Драй)
> 
> Усе.


Наслаждайтесь)

----------

Кузьмич (13.12.2021)

----------


## ЖеняДрай

> Занятно... причем это скорее о теме, чем о программе.
> Вы получили некоторые советы (в форме критики), прочли (что радует) и возможно их учтете. Но это (имхо) цветочки, "тактика", а хотелось бы напомнить о "стратегии": Вопрос мотивации ("Анахрена?").
> Для начала вашей (Вашей и коллектива). Предполагаем, что по мимо обыденных субьективных и обьективно-материальных мотиваций, наличестует так же и "всеобще-буддистская" (бодхисаттвовская) мотивация, вывести всех ЖС, за пределы пределов. Из этого и будем исходить.
> Т е чтоб "вывести", нужно сначала заинтересовать, а потом замотивировать (на определенные действия). C заинтересованностью все нормально (вон скоклько народу заинтересовалось), а вот с мотивацией... кому-то "слить яд" (не обращайте внимание эт перманентное состояние отдельных персонажей), кому-то внешность рассмотреть (горячие буддистские парни), кому-то название канала... (мне кстати тоже, бо НЕ мотивирует), кому-то просто вставить свои 5коп. А кто-то руководствовался мотивацией "помощи ЖС", НО а5 же с позиции НЕ  "зрителя" (читателя), а с позиции "аффтора" (с Вашей). А Вам-то нужно замотивировать "зрителя". При этом с учетом...
> С чем я полностью согласен.
> --------
> Вопрос, ЧТО может изменить мотивацию зрителя? (такого зрителя).
> Жизнь- восприятие (другого у нас в жизни ничего нет). Значит... буддизм, как изменение восприятия. Взаимозависимость - как мы воспринимаем мир, так и "мир воспринимает нас", таким о и становится ДЛЯ нас. Карма, как Субьективная и Обьективная Причинно-следственность приведшая нас (баранов) именно к ЭТОМУ нашему "здесь и сейчас". Т е то что в данный момент нам "дано:"
> Ну а далее, КАК "отсюда выбираться". Основы начала "Прибежище" (чо, куда, как, зачем), 4 Благородные Истины, взаимозависимое возникновение ну и тд итп.
> ...


Ой, это всё очень сложно, но как-то пока справляемся. Название - опросили 80 человек. Народ это захотел.
По поводу аудитории, которая нас сейчас смотрит - это, по данным ютюба, мужчины 35-45 лет, но двенадцатилетним, с удовольствием, бы тоже стали  интересны.
По факту - мы только начали и пока идем вслепую, в поисках собственного стиля, в поисках тех, кому это будет полезно и тех, кто хочет вместе с нами создавать живую площадку для общения по теме Буддизма. В особенности, Тибетского.

----------

Aion (14.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (13.12.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> Вы про какую секретность говорите?


Теги: secret mantra, secret tantra etc. В тибетском дискурсе.
Одна из ипостасей, в узком плане — секретность тех и иных текстов.

----------


## Айрат

> Теги: secret mantra, secret tantra etc. В тибетском дискурсе.
> Одна из ипостасей, в узком плане — секретность тех и иных текстов.


Тут уж никуда не деться. Если соблюдать секретность, то о мантре и тантре получится очень поверхностно, как тут кто-то сказал "для детей до 12 лет". А если говорить боле менее информативно, то требования секретности нарушается. 
Как вариант, вообще, не касаться вопросов тантры. Только Хинаяна и общебуддисткие темы. Эти темы тоже можно раскрыть очень глубоко и интересно. Но, наверное, это не так хайпово, как тантра )))

----------


## Кузьмич

> Наслаждайтесь)


Ну да.

----------


## Кузьмич

> А контрольный?


Незачем

----------


## Шварц

> ..По поводу аудитории..


Женя, удачи тебе, хорошим делом занимаешься.
Только с этим форумом ошиблась ) это не совсем то место, несмотря на солидное название и имя домена ((
Мне и лама и это говорил, что не стоит сюда ходить, очень много грязи.

----------


## Иван О

> Женя, удачи тебе, хорошим делом занимаешься.
> Только с этим форумом ошиблась ) это не совсем то место, несмотря на солидное название и имя домена ((
> Мне и лама и это говорил, что не стоит сюда ходить, очень много грязи.


Чистые лотосы растут из грязи! :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2021)

----------


## Иван О

> Женя, удачи тебе, хорошим делом занимаешься.
> Только с этим форумом ошиблась ) это не совсем то место, несмотря на солидное название и имя домена ((
> Мне и лама и это говорил, что не стоит сюда ходить, очень много грязи.


А можете уточнить, пожалуйста, вы о ком? Какой лама говорил?

----------


## Aion

> Тут, кажется, нечего обсуждать.





> Незачем

----------

Кузьмич (18.12.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> Тут уж никуда не деться. Если соблюдать секретность, то о мантре и тантре получится очень поверхностно, как тут кто-то сказал "для детей до 12 лет". А если говорить боле менее информативно, то требования секретности нарушается. 
> Как вариант, вообще, не касаться вопросов тантры. Только Хинаяна и общебуддисткие темы. Эти темы тоже можно раскрыть очень глубоко и интересно. Но, наверное, это не так хайпово, как тантра )))


См. _внимательно_ программный пост 112.
Предмет исследования не мантра и тантра, а _функциональность_ института секретности.

Или, в преломлении Вашего сообщения, _выявление функциональности_ конфуза, обозначенного в первом абзаце, и дешевого хайпа, обозначенного во втором абзаце.

P. S. Не вправе не воспользоваться оказией для привлечения Вашего _внимательного_ внимания к «лингвистическому» посту. Айрат, так нельзя :-( Вашим самаям, бодхичитте и различающей мудрости должно быть стыдно.

----------


## Ант

> Ой, это всё очень сложно
> По факту - мы только начали и пока идем вслепую, в поисках собственного стиля, в поисках тех, кому это будет полезно и тех, кто хочет вместе с нами создавать живую площадку для общения по теме Буддизма. В особенности, Тибетского.


Я не про "стиль", я попытался намекнуть на "оценочный критерий" (Ваш)... оценки того, кому, на сколько, в чем и  будет ли вааще полезен очередной ролик... перед тем как нажать кнопку "загрузить".
и вот это, тоже "вопрос про то же":



> Теги: secret mantra, secret tantra etc. В тибетском дискурсе.
> Одна из ипостасей, в узком плане — секретность тех и иных текстов.


Этот вопрос прямая ссылка на соседнюю тему https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...381#post851381
Замените "секретность" на Технику Безопасности (привычный для Востока термин, на Западное смысловое, функциональное содержание).
ТБ по работе с собственным умом. 
---------
Если буддизм - лекарство, не жри контрафакт. Не жри, что "доктор" (Учитель) не прописал. А на сколько "доктор" легитимен в системе ("Ламрим", выбор Учителя). А то... "Я нашел в тырнете текст тантры-мантры... щаз я ее ка-ак..." или "В соседнем подвале появился "лама", собирает приспешников, пойду вступлю... в буддизм... недорого".
Как-то помнится Учитель объяснил: "Если вы не будете (не сможете) практиковать полученное сейчас (в этой жизни), у вас сохранится кармическая связь с "этим" (именно) учением и этим Учителем". "Положительная" кармическая связь. А какая связь образуется с той "тантрой-мантрой", если после употребления у пациента будет "заворот мозгофф"? (и Причина-Следствие, какие кармические последствия, получит опубликовавший в тырнете Причину?.. явно НЕ благие).
Ум "пациента" одновременно и обьект воздействия и воздействующий субьект и инструмент воздействия. При этом нет ни "контрольной группы" (для сравнения было\стало), ни "контролера" (которым был БЫ Учитель, будь он рядом постоянно), т что остается только "здравый смысл" (вопрос на сколько он "здрав").
И "грань" между пояснением теории и обьяснением практики, тут достаточно тонкая... (тем более что проходит она в умах "слушающих" (читающих, смотрящих) и а5 опирается на ихний "здравый смысл" :Smilie: ).

----------


## Лидия

> Женя, удачи тебе, хорошим делом занимаешься.
> Только с этим форумом ошиблась ) это не совсем то место, несмотря на солидное название и имя домена ((
> Мне и лама и это говорил, что не стоит сюда ходить, очень много грязи.


А куда ходить?

----------


## Иван О

> А куда ходить?


На свидания, на дискотеки, на концерты, в кино :Smilie:  С qr-кодом, разумеется.

----------


## Балдинг

> С чем я полностью согласен.


Дааа, коллега… В разговорном русском языке есть доброе слово: ребятишки. И в, скажем так, сансарическом разрезе* универсального каузального континуума ноосферы планеты Земля Солнечной системы Местного межзвездного облака галактического рукава Орион галактики Млечный путь Местной группы скопления галактик Местного сверхскопления (Девы) сверхскопления Ланиакея комплекса сверхскоплений Рыб-Кита (это не конец) эта вот охлократия ребятишек [независимо от паспортного возраста, взять к примеру контрастный диполь прапорщика Лермонтова и народного артиста России Краско] стихийствует, _безотчетно_ генерируя подоплеку тем двум звоночкам, о которых Вы давеча изволили намекнуть. Кстати, а что за звоночки [как Вы помните, мой одноядерный мегагерцовый процессор на лампах не поспевает за Вашим трехъядерным гигагерцовым на кремнии]?

____________
* Только в одном частном разрезе сансарного типа, каковых множество (как разрезов, так и типов разрезов). Вот, например, тоже сансарного типа: «Если бы парни всей Земли».

----------


## Балдинг

> очень много грязи


Здравствуйте, Шварц.
Не располагаете координатами площадки, где _мыслящие_ люди могли бы предаваться роскоши _человеческого_ общения на, помимо прочего, дхармические темы?

----------


## Павел Б

> роскоши _человеческого_ общения


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Это определяется тем, какими параметрами определяется ЧЕЛОВЕК.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Разные они, параметры, у разных двуногих прямоходящих... :Cool: 
Вот, ежели применить мои параметры, то мне совершенно негде предаваться роскоши человеческого общения.  :Embarrassment: 
И не потому, что за долгие годы я, может быть, видел двух-трёх :Wink:  человек(я надеюсь), а потому что я не видел человека в зеркале (удовлетворительно долго).  :Wink:

----------


## Шварц

> А куда ходить?





> Здравствуйте, Шварц.
> Не располагаете координатами площадки, где _мыслящие_ люди могли бы предаваться роскоши _человеческого_ общения на, помимо прочего, дхармические темы?


Сорри, не знаю. Интернет по большей части везде одинаков ) {есть разница по конкретным странам, но это про другое}
Мое мнение - в сангху. реальную. Знаю, что последователи/организаторы учений лам собираются/практикуют/общаются даже без присутствия последних. Сам увы лишен такого по ряду причин.

----------

Балдинг (30.01.2022)

----------


## ЖеняДрай

Дорогие, оцените, пожалуйста, новое видео про карму:
https://youtu.be/GmJibxQwMNw

Или поддержите лайками и комментариями под видео на YouTube)

----------

Aion (25.01.2022), Павел Б (25.01.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (23.01.2022)

----------


## Павел Б

> новое видео про карму:
> https://youtu.be/GmJibxQwMNw


На мой взгляд желчного зануды - очень хорошо!
Отлично сбалансировано. Есть информация по книгам, есть имена учителей, есть фото-видео учителей, есть обзорная информация, всё подано без пропаганды и без сюсюканья.
---------------
 :Kiss: Особое спасибо - за белую футболку!  :Kiss:

----------

ЖеняДрай (12.02.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (25.01.2022)

----------

